# Blackstar amps, anyone?



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think someone sells those in Canada. They are mean and cheap. I want that Blackstar HT-5 5w head, much cheaper than the Tiny Terror and those Egnater. Excellent tone for a bargain price in my opinion.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've seen them at L&M in Toronto. British and pricey.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thx for the info. Why am I not surprised that everything related to gear is expensive in Canada?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

They are reasonably priced on musicians friend. Looks like a bit of a lead time there though. BTW anyone ever get an amp through MF. Is the duty/customs astronomical?

Matt


----------

